# Drive Shaft



## rhfun (Dec 27, 2009)

I bought an HO 4-4-0 Western and Atlantic, I think General around 1968..
The plastic drive shaft broke and I have no idea how to get a new one.
I can not recall who the exact manuf was, but on the bottom it does say
Pocher, Italy. Missing front plate as well. Any ideas where I can
buy such a replacement? It had a 6 side design in the tender and a
round end in the engine part. Thanks !


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Welcome fellow Granite Stater!
You can't glue and epoxy the drive shaft together?. 
I did it with an old Bachmann.


These urls are from CTT abiout 2 years old. Gotem by GoogleI removed one dud the others work.

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/model/HO-steam.php#rivarossi

http://k4-pacific.com/rivarossi.html


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...these guys would likely have it.. http://yardbirdtrains.com/index.htm

Pocher was sold under the AHM umbrella for awhile and most of that stuff fits from one to another.


----------



## rhfun (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow..thank you both. AHM is now sounding very familiar. I can't glue it as I lost the piece. The original problem, being plastic is that it wore down and wouldn't grip to turn the power.
I dig on !
R


----------

